# Anderson Silva goes Off On Sonnen



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> “Chael is a criminal, he is a criminal. He has been convicted of crimes and he doesn’t deserve to be inside the Octagon. When the time is right, I am going to break his face and every one of his teeth in his mouth. Playtime is over, the jokes are over. I am going to beat his ass out of the UFC. He is never going to want to fight again after I am done with him. It doesn’t matter if I am on bottom, side or top. Chael is going to get his ass kicked like never before. What I do inside the Octagon is going to change the image of the sport. I am going to make sure his legs are broke and arms are broke he will not be able to walk out by himself. I know he is listening; no more shit talking, it is on now. I’m going to make him pay and make him eat everything he said about myself and my country. I’m going to make sure he does not disrespect any other fighter. I’m going to beat him like his parents should have beat him to have manners. He can say whatever he wants, but I am not playing anymore. It will be the same like the first fight. He walked out the loser and this time he is going to walk out the loser. The only difference is that this time he is going to have to visit a plastic surgeon after the fight.”
> 
> For the past couple of years Anderson Silva has taken the high road in regards to his biggest antagonist, Chael Sonnen. However, during today’s UFC 148 media call the Brazilian Champion didn’t hold back when the media told him to speak his mind.
> 
> UFC 148 takes place on July 7 from the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas, Nevada and these two fighters will finally rematch in a fight that has been the topic of debate for the better part of two-years.


what's his problem? :confused02:

Chael responds :hug:



> “All that happened was Anderson found himself in a fight for the first time. His skills are amateur. If you walk into a fight with your fists down, that’s amateur. I treated him like an amateur the first time and I’ll treat him like an amateur this time… The stakes are pretty high on this one. It’s not like I’m trying to score points on the guy, he’s trying to do damage to me…* I’ve got two words for Anderson Silva: medium rare.”*


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Two weeks until Chael gets to face the music, we all know the only chance he has at winning is to lay on top of Anderson and pray for a decision.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

omgOmgOMG!!!!

As a Silva fan this makes me giddy.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Same fight, different night.

Sonnen will get him down, he will overwhelm him with control/wrestling, but just like last time, he will probably get subbed somewhere along the grind.

Should be an interesting fight.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, those are the strongest words we have heard from AS since his fight with Maia. Seriously unusually strong language. I half expect it to come out as fake.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Wow, those are the strongest words we have heard from AS since his fight with Maia. Seriously unusually strong language. I half expect it to come out as fake.


Its hard to judge it as fake as he has never said anything like this and has been taking shit from sonnen for over two years. I guess the man has finally snapped.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

This is a bad sign for Silva. If he loses his cool he might gas himself or make a bad mistake.

I honestly can see this as a 4th rd TKO (unanswered blows) victory for Chael. 



When Silva and Chael walk up to eachother to hear the refs orders before the fight... My heart will be racing faster than if I were fighting. 



Just watch this turn out as a 5 rd Guida-Maynard snoozefest. Haha


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Purgetheweak said:


> Two weeks until Chael gets to face the music, we all know the only chance he has at winning is to lay on top of Anderson and pray for a decision.


Nothing more, nothing less


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Sounds like it's that time of the month


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> This is a bad sign for Silva. If he loses his cool he might gas himself or make a bad mistake.
> 
> I honestly can see this as a 4th rd TKO (unanswered blows) victory for Chael.
> 
> ...


See its hard to judge that, we saw him crying before the okami fight, then he went out there on a emotional high in Brazil and defeated Okami easily. LOl at the tko, i know anything can happen in MMA, but your asking a guy who has never had a TKO/KO victory against anybody we would know to do so against a man who has never been finished via TKO/KO in his career.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> This is a bad sign for Silva. If he loses his cool he might gas himself or make a bad mistake.
> 
> I honestly can see this as a 4th rd TKO (unanswered blows) victory for Chael.


This fight will NO WAY reach the CHAMPIONSHIP rounds.

Anderson will accomplish what he said, he never talks, but when he does? He has real confidence in backing himself.


----------



## BamaNasty (Feb 25, 2012)

Really its about damn time he stands up to Chael..enough talking shit now time to face off in the octagon, it will be a hell of a show of this I am sure. Like others have said most likely the same ending, Chael will take him down and work for a few rounds and most likely get caught in a submission. I hope I am wrong..Id love to see this fight get finished with a knockout.

This is one of those where I can just sit back and enjoy watching it, seeing as I couldnt care less who wins. Not a huge fan of either fighter.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Some would say this is bad, using anger in the cage is bad. I say nay my fellow Silva fans, kindly refer ones self to the Okami vs. Silva round 2. This was a cat toying with a mouse, a really pissed off cat that humiliated a defenseless mouse. If Anderson comes to fight, not to win, but to fight, Chael's a dead man. I like watching Chael fight, but Anderson Silva is possibly the best fighter in the world (when he wants to be).

For any other fighter this would be concerning, but it really really makes things more exciting here. I expect a 2nd round TKO by Silva or a 5 round decision for Chael.


----------



## YOUgotTKO (Apr 14, 2010)

where is the link to validate this!!:confused03::confused03::confused03:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Yyeah.. as above, Oldy i like you and all but I can't trust just anything you post! Something similar to this surfaced like 2 weeks ago and there was never a genuine source. I don't think it's legit.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

YOUgotTKO said:


> where is the link to validate this!!:confused03::confused03::confused03:


Gee whiz you can't take my word for it?



http://www.bjpenn.com/mmanews/2012/...the-teeth-of-the-criminal-ufc-news-30172.html







 Hear it for yourself and shame on you


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Gee whiz you can't take my word for it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then, this excites the hell out of me. Never seen Anderson like this, this is the Anderson that he talks about in his book, the one that was going to kill Rafael Cordeiro.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> Yyeah.. as above, Oldy i like you and all but I can't trust just anything you post! I don't think it's legit.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

oldfan said:


>



:hug:


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

The last time Andy was mad like this was against Vitor Belfort, but not to this degree, and we all know what happened in that fight.

Andy will send Chael packing to the WWE, where he belongs.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

What will happen if he actually breaks all of Chael's arms and legs before the fight ends?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> What will happen if he actually breaks all of Chael's arms and legs before the fight ends?


Well thank goodness for the ref. I'm a sonnen fan and this excites the hell out of me.

Every one of you whose inner fanboy is thinking about silva going matrix in the Octagon should say *THANK YOU FOR DOING THAT MISTER SONNEN.*


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

@oldski
Totally agree

This is about the most threatening thing Silva has ever said... God bless Chael Sonnen. Hes a fecking eejit... but I dig him.:thumbsup:

Bring on the fight.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> What will happen if he actually breaks all of Chael's arms and legs before the fight ends?


We will have to see, he did say he was going to change the imagine of the sport, maybe after he whoops sonnen and the ref tries to stops it he does not listen and continues to whoop his ass.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't get why they didn't make Anderson VS Sonnen at 147, weren't the scheduling issues colliding with the 148 date? and wasn't Anderson VS Chael 2 meant to happen on 147 originally?

Kinda feels like Andy was robbed of his chance to fight Chael in Brazil.




marcthegame said:


> We will have to see, he did say he was going to change the imagine of the sport, maybe after he whoops sonnen and the ref tries to stops it he does not listen and continues to whoop his ass.


If the ref has to be subject to a spider beatdown then I really hope it's Mazagatti or Miragliotta.. Or Kim Winslow confused02:should I feel bad saying that?)


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Damn. I think silva is going to whoop sonnen. First round. Knock out. Sonnen doesn't land a take down. 

I thought it was going to be like the first, but i believe this time, silva will be ready.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I never seen silva like this. Honestly for a sec I thought it was a joke. This may negatively effect his performance.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks to me Sonnen has finally got what he wanted. To get under Silva's skin and get an emotional response.

I would bet he is enjoying it.

How will it affect the fight? Who knows. (I am sure people will pretend to know though) What I do know is, as a fight fan, I win.


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

Exciting to hear him talk like this. At least we know he won't be running on points and will be looking for a definitive finish. 

Does anyone speak Portugese here? Would love to read an detailed/exact translation of what he said.

I just hope for everyone's sake there isn't an early stoppage from strikes, that would just ruin everything and give Chael and out to say he could've continued.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> When Silva and Chael walk up to eachother to hear the refs orders before the fight... My heart will be racing faster than if I were fighting.


Same here, I am that way with every big fight that guys like Silva, Bones, and Badr have because I am anticipating seeing something amazing.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ladies and gentleman this is what everyone wants to see. 

This will be historic. Friend is heading to Vegas during the show...gonna be crazy!!!

All I can say is that if there's one person you don't ever want to see pissed off it's..."The Spider!" He performs his best when he gets put to the test.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, it won't be no Guida/Maynard thats for sure..
I am looking forward to it, and I have a feeling the PPV numbers will be good also.


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> I don't get why they didn't make Anderson VS Sonnen at 147, weren't the scheduling issues colliding with the 148 date? and wasn't Anderson VS Chael 2 meant to happen on 147 originally?


I think there was a UN meeting or something taking place the same weekend as 147, which caused scheduling conflicts with hotels and such. (I may be wrong?)

But at the same time, I remember Joe or Goldie saying the arena was sold out at 147, so I can't see how two sold out cards differ from each other when talking about hotel scheduling. :confused02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Silva just turned the heat up I can't wait for this fight. My prediction is Silva by 2nd rd TKO. I think Sonnen will struggle to secure takedowns in this fight simply because Silva will actually be defending them.

I just hope Silva doesn't come out in a gi again.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I think everyone including chael is shocked at what silva said. Chael is scared, there was no comeback or any fresh new material. The press call thing between Evans and Page, when that got heated it was back and forth no control. 

I believe Chael Sonnen did not expect this silva to come out. Now i bet he is regretting his comment. I'm just glad July 7 i'll be on my couch, and not in a cage where the greatest talent we ever seen inside an octagon wants to break my man's teeth,legs,arms,change the sport, and send him home needing plastic surgery.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

this just made me more pumped to see this fight 

will be interesting to see if AS does get a submission how quickly he lets it go!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

It might not be such a good thing that Anderson is pissed off. It could go either way.

He could fight dumb, and since he's fighting a wrestler he could fall into the same trap that happened last time and wind up on his back for 5 rounds. Or! He could go out there and smash Sonnen into a bloody pulp. It's tough to decide.

We've never seen him so angry before a fight, this will be extremely interesting considering on a normal day he's considered the best fighter the modern world has ever seen.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> I think everyone including chael is shocked at what silva said. Chael is scared, there was no comeback or any fresh new material. The press call thing between Evans and Page, when that got heated it was back and forth no control.
> 
> I believe Chael Sonnen did not expect this silva to come out. Now i bet he is regretting his comment. I'm just glad July 7 i'll be on my couch, and not in a cage where the greatest talent we ever seen inside an octagon wants to break my man's teeth,legs,arms,change the sport, and send him home needing plastic surgery.


Sonnen already did a comeback to what Anderson said, it's in the other thread Oldfan posted on this.

He's already beat him down once. Yes he lost, 2 minutes away from *easily* being the next MW champion. I highly doubt he's scared.


----------



## iceman02 (Nov 13, 2011)

its about freaking time. Remmember that 2-3 fight stretch anderson had where he would just dance around.


http://mmarecaptv.com/video/0qb5xo5...n-Silva-Doesn-t-Deserve-Shot-Against-GSP.html

Dana White is prob happy because anderson silva walking around and dancing was just stupid. Iam glad someone is bringing the fight to him.


----------



## YOUgotTKO (Apr 14, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Gee whiz you can't take my word for it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok your Validated raise01:raise01:!!


----------



## ninja69 (Sep 23, 2007)

so ready for this fight (gonna be there :thumb02

and will be 2nd fan expo


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Silva makes one statement and that gets me more pumped than month´s of Sonnen´s talking.

First time I rooted for Sonnen, because I was kinda pissed after 112. Sonnen made Anderson alive again after that. He just demolishing everybody again. I think that Sonnen is going to be hurt bad.

Cant wait... This is going to be fun to watch. No matter how the fight ends.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

For those of you wondering where that came from its from this thread.


> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/102953-...l-has-anderson-silva-wound-up-last-video.html


It was a Media Conference call with Dana,Chael,Anderson,Tito,Forrest. It isnt too long and its worth listening to.





oldfan said:


> Gee whiz you can't take my word for it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i know where your coming from on that one. I cant stand when people question the validity of an article i posted and want me to proof i didnt make it up. Its kinda like... iv been here for a long time and have never lied or made up a fake article, i certainly wouldnt start now.

Even more if they can basically visit any MMA website and find the same quote. Including one of the most famous ones in MMAWEEKLY.COM


Anyway im pumped to see this fight. I cant wait to see Chael Sonnen smash him and take that belt home with him. Anderson might come back better then ever or he might just quit the sport. I cant even imagine how Anderson would feel if he loses. He has the pressure of a country on his shoulders and after that quote a loss is basically unacceptable. I wouldnt want to be in Anderson Silvas shoes atm.

BTW i think this was a way for Anderson to try and scare Chael. The reason Chael did so well is because he didnt give Anderson any respect when they were in there and he just went for it. If Chael starts worrying about what Anderson is going to do and starts reacting to Anderson instead of the other way around, its going to be a short night for Chael.




marcthegame said:


> I think everyone including chael is shocked at what silva said. Chael is scared, there was no comeback or any fresh new material. The press call thing between Evans and Page, when that got heated it was back and forth no control.
> 
> I believe Chael Sonnen did not expect this silva to come out. Now i bet he is regretting his comment. I'm just glad July 7 i'll be on my couch, and not in a cage where the greatest talent we ever seen inside an octagon wants to break my man's teeth,legs,arms,change the sport, and send him home needing plastic surgery.


Lmao.

I read your post before i read who posted it and i thought to myself "I have a feeling when i look to the left im going to see an Anderson Silva avatar" and what a shocker It was written by someone with an Anderson Silva Avatar. You just have to love the predictability when people talk about the fighter in their signature or Avatar. its always nut sack loving to the extreme even if there is nothing to support their statements. Yet it could be the SAME EXACT situation with someone not in their avatar and the response would be Day/Night different.

Truth is i understand it though. I stand by Mike Swick the same way. Its just easier to twist things in your boys favor.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao.
> 
> I read your post before i read who posted it and i thought to myself "I have a feeling when i look to the left im going to see an Anderson Silva avatar" and what a shocker It was written by someone with an Anderson Silva Avatar. You just have to love the predictability when people talk about the fighter in their signature or Avatar. its always nut sack loving to the extreme even if there is nothing to support their statements. Yet it could be the SAME EXACT situation with someone not in their avatar and the response would be Day/Night different.
> 
> Truth is i understand it though. I stand by Mike Swick the same way. Its just easier to twist things in your boys favor.


Its called tunnel vision, I refuse to listen to logic or anything like that. In my mind only one thing is gonna happen which is the beat down of Chael Sonnen. Had Silva not been my favorite fighter, i would likely see things differently. However being my favorite my opinion will always be bias. 

I could use a lot to support my statements,but there is no point. It would be a lot of hearsay to justify my self fulling prophecy to why Silva is gonna beat Sonnen. 

But if you remove the fanboy in me, I do see Silva winning this fight. Logically speaking you don't accomplish what he has without being skilled. As good as Chael Sonnen is he is only going to win this fight one way which is a decision. Anderson Silva would be a dumbass not to make the necessary adjustment to prevent what happen in the first fight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Not a big fan of either fighter, but I am PUMPED for this fight now.

Hoping to see a demolition of Sonnen


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, never thought I'd see this from Anderson. I am one of those who truely believes Anderson was injured during their first fight. His TDD technique looked so slugish compared to what it did in the Okami fight. Sonnen is a beast but I'd be surprised if lasts as long this time as he did last time.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Silva already beat him with a broken rib, so he confidently knows what he is going to do to him when healthy. This won't be an early stoppage, Silva will let Sonnen keep fighting just to put him through torture for five rounds.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

cant wait for this fight!


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Sonnen is much better at the talking. Anderson should just be quiet until his beating comes.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Silva already beat him with a broken rib, so he confidently knows what he is going to do to him when healthy. This won't be an early stoppage, Silva will let Sonnen keep fighting just to put him through torture for five rounds.


Wow. You act like Silva brutilized Sonnen with a broken rib. 

If you think a broken rib is the differene between Sonnen being able to take Silva down or not then lol at you.

Remember Silva as a bumb knee trhis time and is coming off a long layoff. If Silva cant end this fight early then I would start worrying if I were you.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not a fan of either fighter, but I'm curious as to how any one actually wants Chael Sonnen to win this fight.

Anderson Silva is the pound for pound greatest fighter on the planet, and has been for years. He has put on some of the most dazzling, mesmerizing performances ever witnessed in this sport and fan or no fan, for that, I, am very grateful.

Chael Sonnen is a real life fraud, a criminal, a compulsive liar and a cheater. How can this be the man you want to dethrone Anderson Silva and take the title?

Chael Sonnen has also only finished 1 of his last 14 Zuffa fights.

It would be a disaster for the sport if Sonnen wins. Anderson epitomizes everything that is great about sports. Long time dominance, grace and skill.

This may be a sweeping generalisation, but it seems to me that most of the Sonnen fans value the drama and theatrics side of the sport over the actual, y'know, competition.

This is a sport first and fore most, and Chael Sonnen is so, so wrong for this sport.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I'm not a fan of either fighter, but I'm curious as to how any one actually wants Chael Sonnen to win this fight.
> 
> Anderson Silva is the pound for pound greatest fighter on the planet, and has been for years. He has put on some of the most dazzling, mesmerizing performances ever witnessed in this sport and fan or no fan, for that, I, am very grateful.
> 
> ...


Chael is American... Therefore against a Brazilian you can bet your ass a lot of American's will support him no matter his personality.

I also think some people are still annoyed at Anderson's performances and lack of respect vs Maia and Leites and won't support him no matter how good he is.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> Chael is American... Therefore against a Brazilian you can bet your ass a lot of American's will support him no matter his personality.
> 
> I also think some people are still annoyed at Anderson's performances and lack of respect vs Maia and Leites and won't support him no matter how good he is.


Regardless of his Maia/Leites performances, what he did in those fights is still in no way comparable to the complete lack of respect Sonnen has shown this sport, not to mention his fraud antics outside of fighting.

Sonnen is a seriously shady character and a cheat inside of the octagon. I just don't understand how any one can root for him to become champion, whether you dislike Anderson or not (I don't even like Anderson, but I have the up most respect for his MMA skills and dominance over the years).

By supporting Chael, you are supporting a cheater, a liar and a fraud. I simply can't respect that.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm really glad to hear Anderson Silva talk like this... a motivated Anderson is a devistating one. No dancing or fooling around... sounds like he's gonna put on a clinic and demolish Sonnen!

I hope he does... Sonnen is a jackass! And Sonnen may have won over people who don't know the difference between UFC and WWe... I think Sonnen is a disgrace to the sport. Will be nice to see him silenced.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

You guys tickle me 

you same ones who condemn Sonnen and say he's "bad for the sport" then turn around and praise a statement from the Champion promising to commit crimes in the Octagon and change the image of the sport. :thumb02:

By staying relatively quiet for so long Silva certainly gave his words more impact. The question is, is he just a liar spouting off wwe style? ... or does he intend to leave the arena in handcuffs?

which is it ex spurts?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

oldfan said:


> You guys tickle me
> 
> you same ones who condemn Sonnen and say he's "bad for the sport" then turn around and praise a statement from the Champion promising to commit crimes in the Octagon and change the image of the sport. :thumb02:
> 
> ...


Actions speak louder than words. Sonnen has committed acts of fraud and cheated inside the octagon. Anderson Silva has not.

A few exaggerated passionate words from the champion doesn't some how stoop him down to Chaels fraud like level.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Actions speak louder than words. Sonnen has committed acts of fraud and cheated inside the octagon. Anderson Silva has not.
> 
> A few exaggerated passionate words from the champion doesn't some how stoop him down to Chaels fraud like level.


That's one vote for liar. 

anyone else?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

oldfan said:


> That's one vote for liar.
> 
> anyone else?


I'm not following you?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

oldfan said:


> You guys tickle me
> 
> you same ones who condemn Sonnen and say he's "bad for the sport" then turn around and praise a statement from the Champion promising to commit crimes in the Octagon and change the image of the sport. :thumb02:
> 
> ...


It's pretty obvious Anderson is speaking metaphorically. When we say "knock his head off", we don't actually expect to see a decapitated noggin floating off into the crowd.

What we do expect and hope to see is Sonnen get the beating of a lifetime.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

> *Chael is American... Therefore against a Brazilian you can bet your ass a lot of American's will support him no matter his personality.*
> 
> I also think some people are still annoyed at Anderson's performances and lack of respect vs Maia and Leites and won't support him no matter how good he is.


The bolded part I agree with but the rest not so much. The people that are still 'mad' for the Maia/Leites fights never cared for Silva anyway. That's just an excuse. There's no way anyone can tell me those 2 fights overshadow the 12 TKO/subs he's had inside the octagon.

That being said no one really needs a reason or an excuse to root against him. He's the most dominant UFC fighter ever so naturally you're going to have people that hate it just because. 

People will also jump on the bandwagon of any fighter they feel has the slightest chance to dethrone him. First it was Maia, then Sonnen, then Belfort, then Okami and now it's Sonnen again. Some even make the argument that if Cote didn't blow his knee out he would have beat Silva


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Huge Sonnen fan, here. And I greatly disliked Andy way before the Chael fights were even dreamed of. And I am willing to be honest about why. I dislike Andy because he dethroned Rich. Im a huge fan of Rich Franklin and have wanted to see Silva get beat down since he took the title from Rich. Just like due to being an Indianapolis Colts fan, I really dislike the Patriots. 
I am a fan of Chael Sonnen for 2 reasons. He is great at both talking the talk and walking the walk. Chael will tell you hes going to go in there and beat you up and make you like it, then he does it. Thats all around entertainment. Did Anderson win the mma contest? Yes. Did Chael beat Anderson up? Yes. Thats why Im so stoked for this fight. Both of these guys have the skills to win. If Andy wins, no big deal, anticlimatic, he was supposed to win. BUT, if Chael wins, the roof blows off the place. The MMA world is turned upside down and I am a happy man. Another reason while Im chearing for Chael, I like to go with the underdog.

Now back on topic, Andy is talking a little smack here. As a Chael fan, I embrace this. After 2 years of effort, Chael has won. He has got a response. He FINALLY got a reaction. Chael Sonnen is, undoubtebly in Anderson's head. We just have to wait and see on July 7th whether or not getting in Anderson's head is a good thing to do.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I can honestly see Silva getting kicked out of the UFC after this fight for refusing to listen when the ref is trying to pull Silva off of Sonnen. I do not believe Silva is going to stop right away regardless if he has him in a submission or is punching his face in.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

3DLee said:


> Huge Sonnen fan, here. And I greatly disliked Andy way before the Chael fights were even dreamed of. And I am willing to be honest about why. I dislike Andy because he dethroned Rich. Im a huge fan of Rich Franklin and have wanted to see Silva get beat down since he took the title from Rich. Just like due to being an Indianapolis Colts fan, I really dislike the Patriots.
> I am a fan of Chael Sonnen for 2 reasons. He is great at both talking the talk and walking the walk. Chael will tell you hes going to go in there and beat you up and make you like it, then he does it. Thats all around entertainment. Did Anderson win the mma contest? Yes. Did Chael beat Anderson up? Yes. Thats why Im so stoked for this fight. Both of these guys have the skills to win. If Andy wins, no big deal, anticlimatic, he was supposed to win. BUT, if Chael wins, the roof blows off the place. The MMA world is turned upside down and I am a happy man. Another reason while Im chearing for Chael, I like to go with the underdog.
> 
> Now back on topic, Andy is talking a little smack here. As a Chael fan, I embrace this. After 2 years of effort, Chael has won. He has got a response. He FINALLY got a reaction. Chael Sonnen is, undoubtebly in Anderson's head. We just have to wait and see on July 7th whether or not getting in Anderson's head is a good thing to do.


Good point. Anderson is going to bring a lot of emotion into this fight which could be bad for him. It could lead to an adrenaline dump as well as making him overly aggressive leaving him open to a TD. This is business as usual for Sonnen as he is always talking, Anderson is bothered by Sonnens talk, he wants nothing more than to beat him badly which could be his downfall.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Good point. Anderson is going to bring a lot of emotion into this fight which could be bad for him. It could lead to an adrenaline dump as well as making him overly aggressive leaving him open to a TD. This is business as usual for Sonnen as he is always talking, Anderson is bothered by Sonnens talk, he wants nothing more than to beat him badly which could be his downfall.


I also think that bringing emotions into a fight is a rather bad thing. It narrows your vision, both visually and mentally. It can lead to an adrenaline dump by overforcing a stoppage win. But then again, I already thought that when Silva was fighting Belfort and was mad at him beforehand or when he fought Okami with that huge emotional pressure in front of his home crowd. I'm still in doubt though, but we will see on fight night how he will handle his emotions.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I'm not a fan of either fighter, but I'm curious as to how any one actually wants Chael Sonnen to win this fight.
> 
> Anderson Silva is the pound for pound greatest fighter on the planet, and has been for years. He has put on some of the most dazzling, mesmerizing performances ever witnessed in this sport and fan or no fan, for that, I, am very grateful.
> *
> ...


So should Floyd Mayweather not be allowed to box because he's a criminal aswell?

No one cares about finishes, the fact that GSP is the top PPV draw in MMA proves this. Anderson finished guys for years and no one gave a damn about him and people still don't give a damn about him outside of Brazil, the only time he ever sold PPV's was when he had BJ Penn or a stacked card attached to his name.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I just want to see the fight, don't really care about anything else.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Good point. Anderson is going to bring a lot of emotion into this fight which could be bad for him. It could lead to an adrenaline dump as well as making him overly aggressive leaving him open to a TD. This is business as usual for Sonnen as he is always talking, Anderson is bothered by Sonnens talk, he wants nothing more than to beat him badly which could be his downfall.


Do you honestly believe any of that, or are you just trolling a bit?

Think about it rationally for a second: a guy who has been champ basically forever is really going to be affected by trash talk to such an extent that his performance is going to be compromised in the octagon because of it?
Do you truly believe that's what's likely to happen?

These guys are _pros_- they know what sells, and they're more than likely just playing their parts.

I'm not saying it's _completely_ scripted (well, maybe Sonnen's lines are), but AS's comments are simply part of the hype, and judging by what I'm reading here, it's apparently working.

.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Well. He did no trash talk before their first fight. Dana says after seven years hes never heard Anderson talk like that. Why is Anderson just now trying to hype a fight with trash talk? 

I think Anderson is truly bothered by Sonnen. Sonnen has gotten to him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Well. He did no trash talk before their first fight. *Dana says after seven years hes never heard Anderson talk like that*. Why is Anderson just now trying to *hype* a fight with trash talk?
> 
> I think Anderson is truly bothered by Sonnen. Sonnen has gotten to him.


To be fair though, these two go hand to hand.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

*Time to Pay*

I expect to see Sonnen get TKO'd early in this fight. Silva will hit him with something and not relent.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Rauno said:


> To be fair though, these two go hand to hand.


I dont think Anderson is going to do that for the first time for this fight. Especially since it is not necessary due to Sonnen doing enough talking for both of them.

Anderson does not have a history of that kind of talk, why would he start now for a fight in which it is not needed? 

I understand what you guys are trying to say, but I think you're wrong. I think Sonnen has just gotten under Andersons skin.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> I dont think Anderson is going to do that for the first time for this fight. Especially since it is not necessary due to Sonnen doing enough talking for both of them.
> 
> Anderson does not have a history of that kind of talk, why would he start now for a fight in which it is not needed?
> 
> I understand what you guys are trying to say, but I think you're wrong. I think Sonnen has just gotten under Andersons skin.


Nah, i meant like DW saying he has never saw fighter A so motivated/angry etc. That's hype itself imo.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Nah, i meant like DW saying he has never saw fighter A so motivated/angry etc. That's hype itself imo.


Oh of course. Danas not going to pass up an oppertunity to add some hype to a fight.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> So should Floyd Mayweather not be allowed to box because he's a criminal aswell?


Exactly. You finally get it. If you have no respect for rules you shouldn't be allowed to have control over someone else's well being.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> So should Floyd Mayweather not be allowed to box because he's a criminal aswell?
> 
> *No one cares about finishes*, the fact that GSP is the top PPV draw in MMA proves this. *Anderson finished guys for years and no one gave a damn about him and people still don't give a damn about him outside of Brazil*, the only time he ever sold PPV's was when he had BJ Penn or a stacked card attached to his name.


What has Floyd Mayweather got to do with any thing? Floyd Mayweather isn't a cheat or a fraud, like Sonnen. The talent levels between the two ahtletes isn't even remotely comparable either. One will go down as one of the greatest boxers to ever live and be remembered for years and years to come. The other will be forgotten in ten years time.

Erroneous. If you think no one cares about finishes, then you must be watching the wrong sport. Most of the fans care about finishes and understand that finishing a fight is more significant than grinding out a decision. 

More ridiculous statements. Do you think about what you post before you type it out? No one cares about Anderson outside of Brazil? What planet are you living on? Do you actually believe the bullshit that comes out of Sonnens mouth? You seem to be brainwashed.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> Its called tunnel vision, I refuse to listen to logic or anything like that. In my mind only one thing is gonna happen which is the beat down of Chael Sonnen. Had Silva not been my favorite fighter, i would likely see things differently. However being my favorite my opinion will always be bias.
> 
> I could use a lot to support my statements,but there is no point. It would be a lot of hearsay to justify my self fulling prophecy to why Silva is gonna beat Sonnen.
> 
> But if you remove the fanboy in me, I do see Silva winning this fight. Logically speaking you don't accomplish what he has without being skilled. As good as Chael Sonnen is he is only going to win this fight one way which is a decision. Anderson Silva would be a dumbass not to make the necessary adjustment to prevent what happen in the first fight.


Gotta say im a bit shocked that you admitted it. And i can certainly see where you are coming from. I wont argue with someone that Anderson will lose because there is alot of reasons to believe he is going to win the fight and i know that. But im still putting my chips on Chaels side and i hope he can pull this off. Itl be by far the greatest most important victory in the UFC if Chael can pull this off. It will turn the middleweight division on its head.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

deadmanshand said:


> Exactly. You finally get it. If you have no respect for rules you shouldn't be allowed to have control over someone else's well being.


Sonnen was caught and served the suspension that the NSAC imposed on him so IMO he has a clean slate. He never tested high before and has not since.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Itl be by far the greatest most important victory in the UFC if Chael can pull this off. It will turn the middleweight division on its head.


How exactly will the No.1 contender beating the champion in a realtively weak division turn said division on its head? :confused02:

.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

H33LHooK said:


> How exactly will the No.1 contender beating the champion in a realtively weak division turn said division on its head? :confused02:
> 
> .


Do i really have to explain that to you???

Holy sht... some people.

Yeah i really wonder how one of the most disrespectful fighter on the planet who is one of the best wrestlers who many many people consider boring beating THE P4P BEST who is one of the most polite fighters who has the most dominant striking in all of MMA and has ran the division since 2006 creating a record of most title defenses and a amazing series of highlight reals would turn the divison on its head.

SMH


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Do i really have to explain that to you???
> 
> Holy sht... some people.


What the- you havin' a bad day or something?

I don't understand how the top two guys flipping spots changes much of anything, and was hoping you could elaborate.

Sheesh.

.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> What has Floyd Mayweather got to do with any thing? Floyd Mayweather isn't a cheat or a fraud, like Sonnen. The talent levels between the two ahtletes isn't even remotely comparable either. One will go down as one of the greatest boxers to ever live and be remembered for years and years to come. The other will be forgotten in ten years time.
> 
> Erroneous. If you think no one cares about finishes, then you must be watching the wrong sport. Most of the fans care about finishes and understand that finishing a fight is more significant than grinding out a decision.
> 
> More ridiculous statements. Do you think about what you post before you type it out? No one cares about Anderson outside of Brazil? What planet are you living on? Do you actually believe the bullshit that comes out of Sonnens mouth? You seem to be brainwashed.


Floyd Mayweather hit a woman, what's worse, money laundering or abusing females? You tell me. Don't pull the whole legacy card because no one is gonna argue how great Floyd is but he and Chael are both criminals.

I've seen Anderson's PPV numbers, I don't have to listen to Chael, it's a fact he doesn't draw at all. GSP, Jones, dos Santos, Lesnar, Machida, Shogun, Jones, Rampage, Forrst, Rashad, BJ, and pretty much any Champion besides Edgar, Cruz, and Aldo have sold more than Anderson. Americans could care less about him. He's just a random guy in a cage fighting to most people.

And no people don't care about finishes, people care about personality and brands, GSP and Floyd Mayweather are clear proof of that, these guys have nothing but decisions but they sell more than anyone.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Floyd Mayweather hit a woman, *what's worse, money laundering *or abusing females? You tell me. Don't pull the whole legacy card because no one is gonna argue how great Floyd is but he and Chael are both criminals.
> 
> I've seen Anderson's PPV numbers, I don't have to listen to Chael, it's a fact he doesn't draw at all. GSP, Jones, dos Santos, Lesnar, Machida, Shogun, Jones, Rampage, Forrst, Rashad, BJ, and pretty much any Champion besides Edgar, Cruz, and Aldo have sold more than Anderson. Americans could care less about him. He's just a random guy in a cage fighting to most people.
> 
> And no people don't care about finishes, people care about personality and brands, GSP and Floyd Mayweather are clear proof of that, these guys have nothing but decisions but they sell more than anyone.


Ive heard that what Sonnen was caught doing is kind of standard practice in real estate and that Sonnen just so happened to get caught. 

I hear what you are saying, Mayweather beat his wife, and in front of his kids for god sake. That is waaaaay worse then what Sonnen did. Sonnen hurt himself more than anyone and paid the penalty for it so once again he gets a clean slate IMO.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

H33LHooK said:


> What the- you havin' a bad day or something?
> 
> I don't understand how the top two guys flipping spots changes much of anything, and was hoping you could elaborate.
> 
> ...





> Do i really have to explain that to you???
> 
> Holy sht... some people.
> 
> ...


If that change doesnt turn the divison on the head then nothing does.

No i was having a great day and still am then i saw your post which i figure was just a bad attempt at starting an argument. An argument over a side comment that doesnt really matter i should add.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> If that change doesnt turn the divison on the head then nothing does.
> 
> No i was having a great day and still am then i saw your post which i figure was just a bad attempt at starting an argument. An argument over a side comment that doesnt really matter i should add.


Considering Silva has been champ as long as he has it would shake the division up. Especially in the sense that Anderson would have to work back up to a title shot and whether he can or not.

Or would he just retire.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Considering Silva has been champ as long as he has it would shake the division up. Especially in the sense that Anderson would have to work back up to a title shot and whether he can or not.
> 
> Or would he just retire.


Yup and it opens up opportunities for whole new contenders who can challenge for the title. I would love to see Chael vs Rich in a title fight in which Rich loses a close decision fight and retires. Probably mostly because im a fan of both these guys. And yeah seeing Anderson climbing the ladder would give him a shot to fight guys who probably never would have made it to the number 1 contender spot. And like you mentioned what if he retires???

Chael winning this title would create as big of a change in the MW division as a division could get.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> If that change doesnt turn the divison on the head then nothing does.
> 
> No i was having a great day and still am then i saw your post which i figure was just a bad attempt at starting an argument. An argument over a side comment that doesnt really matter i should add.


Not trying to start an argument- just asking for an explanation. Hope your great day continues.

I still don't see where the huge shake up is; if we boil it down, all that would have happened is the No.1 and the champ changing positions. It's huge for the two fighters involved, but otherwise...



> Especially in the sense that Anderson would have to work back up to a title shot and whether he can or not


.

I would think it would be just the opposite, frankly: Anderson would be gifted an instant rematch (Dana's legacy champ precedent), and nothing would really change until we saw the winner of _that_ fight.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like Anderson has picked up a few tips from Chael on how to promote a fight.

I learned a long time ago to ignore what fighters say before a fight and listen to what they say after the gate is in.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

First off all what Mayweather did was awful, however it was over a cheating allegation and he lost his temper. Its in the same boat as what Chael did which is a white collar crime. 

As for Silva losing, it not only changes the MW division, but the enitre UFC landscape. Jon Jones is on the down low because of his DUI. The UFC if SIlva wins will make him the poster boy. Sadly those Brazilian fans are more of a money pit for MMA than North America. If Silva were to lose, there is no way they can promote Chael as a posterboy figure. Some of you guys may thing this is crazy, but no one outside the ufc will consider a man who has been caught for doping credible. Look at the other sports leagues or figures , and see how those who have been caught doping are being perceive.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> First off all what Mayweather did was awful, however it was over a cheating allegation and he lost his temper. Its in the same boat as what Chael did which is a white collar crime.
> 
> As for Silva losing, it not only changes the MW division, but the enitre UFC landscape. Jon Jones is on the down low because of his DUI. The UFC if SIlva wins will make him the poster boy. Sadly those Brazilian fans are more of a money pit for MMA than North America. If Silva were to lose, there is no way they can promote Chael as a posterboy figure. Some of you guys may thing this is crazy, but no one outside the ufc will consider a man who has been caught for doping credible. Look at the other sports leagues or figures , and see how those who have been caught doping are being perceive.



Beating your GF and money laundry is in the same boat???

Good to know...




H33LHooK said:


> Not trying to start an argument- just asking for an explanation. Hope your great day continues.
> 
> I still don't see where the huge shake up is; if we boil it down, all that would have happened is the No.1 and the champ changing positions. It's huge for the two fighters involved, but otherwise...
> 
> ...


Well i didnt expect you to be able to see it. Which is why i considered your comment pointless to begin with since it is easy to tell when someone has their mind made up. We have a different outlook on what is considered turning a division on its head and thats that. Im not sure what you would think would qualify as that but hey what the hell... To each his own.

And btw its one thing asking for an explanation its another to make it seem like i am wrong while asking for an explanation. IMO there is a huge difference between the two. So thats why i replied a bit aggressively i guess. (But thats my problem)

And thanks. I just woke up from a nap to watch American Ninja warrior so im feeling well rested and get the opportunity to see some crazy athletes beat the ninja Course.

If anyone is interested btw you can youtube Mayham Miller performing the Ninja obstacle course.

So my good day is def continuing.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Beating your GF and money laundry is in the same boat???
> 
> Good to know...


Both are crimes, it's just your interpretation of the law. White collar crimes happen all the time and are serious. If you want to get technical, explain why Folyd got 90 days in jail for beating his girlfriend, Donte Stallworth (nfl player) got 30 days for killing a man with his car while drunk, Mike Vick get 23 months for setting up a dog fighting ring and lying to the judge.

If you were to judge these offense which one would the worst? Probably Donte,then Folyd,Then Vick. However the sentence says otherwise. Chael Sonnen faced up 10 years in prison. Under law that is a serious offence, don't you find it funny you can commit a crime that cause someone harm and receive a lesser sentence than perjury carries?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Both are crimes, it's just your interpretation of the law. White collar crimes happen all the time and are serious. If you want to get technical, explain why Folyd got 90 days in jail for beating his girlfriend, Donte Stallworth (nfl player) got 30 days for killing a man with his car while drunk, Mike Vick get 23 months for setting up a dog fighting ring and lying to the judge.
> 
> If you were to judge these offense which one would the worst? Probably Donte,then Folyd,Then Vick. However the sentence says otherwise. Chael Sonnen faced up 10 years in prison. Under law that is a serious offence, don't you find it funny you can commit a crime that cause someone harm and receive a lesser sentence than perjury carries?


If you jaywalk you are kind of asking for it. It isn't like he ran up onto the sidwalk or some shit. I would say Floyd, Vick, and then Stallworth since the first two were actively attempting violence against another living being. Even though Stallworth was wrong for drinking and driving it didn't necessarily even cause the incident.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I thought it was fake at first. I wouldn't be surprised if Silva wrecks Sonnen early... and I'm a Sonnen fan.

Than again, I thought that the first time too. This is going to be one of the few fights that I will actually be nervous for before it starts. I love those fights.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I thought it was fake at first. I wouldn't be surprised if Silva wrecks Sonnen early... and I'm a Sonnen fan.
> 
> Than again, I thought that the first time too. This is going to be one of the few fights that I will actually be nervous for before it starts. I love those fights.


Ya man, the first fight was an emotional roller coaster.My heart rate was racing through out the fight. At one point i think i herd it beating through the noise. The second fight should be the same, if Silva loses i would be disappointed. 

As great as he is, he will eventually lose because all great things come to an end at some point. I just hope its not to Chael Sonnen. In all seriousness as good as Chael is he is a boring ass fighting to be honest.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> As great as he is, he will eventually lose because all great things come to an end at some point. I just hope its not to Chael Sonnen. In all seriousness as good as Chael is he is a boring ass fighting to be honest.


Firstly, I agree. I would be disappointed if a maggot like Sonnen is the one to dethrone the uber-Jedi demigod funk-master.

Secondly, Chael Sonnen is not boring. I enjoyed his grinding of Marquart, Okami and Silva. The fight against Bisping was a cracking encounter. Plus, he is the victim of arguably the most beautiful submission ever in the UFC.

Thirdly, as much as I love Silva... Chael with the belt will do wonders for the division. I'm half hoping Silva wins and then retires. That'll be a glorious way to end it. Then the belt is up in the air... which is exciting for the MW contenders.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Firstly, I agree. I would be disappointed if a maggot like Sonnen is the one to dethrone the uber-Jedi demigod funk-master.
> 
> Secondly, Chael Sonnen is not boring. I enjoyed his grinding of Marquart, Okami and Silva. The fight against Bisping was a cracking encounter. Plus, he is the victim of arguably the most beautiful submission ever in the UFC.
> 
> Thirdly, as much as I love Silva... Chael with the belt will do wonders for the division. I'm half hoping Silva wins and then retires. That'll be a glorious way to end it. Then the belt is up in the air... which is exciting for the MW contenders.


That would be the most shocking thing in MMA if Silva retires out of the blue, he is 37 so it could happen. But i would love to see him whoop Chael`s ass, then retire from MW and call out GSP or Jones. Mainly GSP for a lot of reason, UFC 112,GSP chants during his fights, he doesn`t deserve to fight GSP, and the half a decade of fantasy match up between the two.

If Chael were to lose I would to see him fight that math teacher he has been dissing for years. Rich Franklin looks like he is a legit contender at MW again.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> But i would love to see him whoop Chael`s ass, then retire from MW and call out GSP or Jones.


Naaa. I have a lot of respect for athletes who withdraw when they are at the very top of their game. The trouble is, they are a very rare breed. I totally dont enjoy watching fighters who touched the stars slowly degrade into mediocre rubbish collecting high paychecks. I appreciate their need to do it... but I dont enjoy it.

If Silva wins and retires, all the remaining MW's will never know if they could have beat him or not. It'll be a yardstick that MW's will be measured against for years to come. Thats what you call a legacy. It would be a beautiful thing.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

osmium said:


> *If you jaywalk you are kind of asking for it.* It isn't like he ran up onto the sidwalk or some shit. I would say Floyd, Vick, and then Stallworth since the first two were actively attempting violence against another living being. Even though Stallworth was wrong for drinking and driving it didn't necessarily even cause the incident.


Man, I'm glad as **** that I'm not American haha.

I agree with two posts up, I'd love to see Silva retire and fight GSP. The best Vs the best. Jon Jones may well be the best this second, but he's been here 10 minutes while GSP and Silva have been side by side for way too long. One needs to stand out, because the winner would be crowned the greatest MMA fighter in history, and yes, that includes Fedor.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Naaa. I have a lot of respect for athletes who withdraw when they are at the very top of their game. The trouble is, they are a very rare breed. I totally dont enjoy watching fighters who touched the stars slowly degrade into mediocre rubbish collecting high paychecks. I appreciate their need to do it... but I dont enjoy it.
> 
> If Silva wins and retires, all the remaining MW's will never know if they could have beat him or not. It'll be a yardstick that MW's will be measured against for years to come. Thats what you call a legacy. It would be a beautiful thing.


I agree. It would really be nice if he retired without having lost the title.

Wouldn't it be funny if Rich Franklin really made his title run again, gets his shot. And then, after demolishing Franklin again, Silva retires¿ Like "It ends like it began"


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> I agree. It would really be nice if he retired without having lost the title.
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if Rich Franklin really made his title run again, gets his shot. And then, after demolishing Franklin again, Silva retires¿ Like "It ends like it began"


I don't think Franklin, Silva, or the UFC would ever let Silva Franklin 3 happen.

I wonder if Chael will have more respect for Silva now that he showed a little emotion? Seemed to me like that's all Chael ever wanted.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

funkasaurus said:


> Man, I'm glad as **** that I'm not American haha.


I don't really know what that is supposed to mean. Jaywalking and drunk driving are illegal for the exact same reason you are endangering yourself and those around you. The only reason drunk driving would be more likely to cause an accident is the general duration of time spent comparatively. If you were running across streets for 30 minutes straight you would probably be just as likely to cause an accident.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

osmium said:


> I don't really know what that is supposed to mean. Jaywalking and drunk driving are illegal for the exact same reason you are endangering yourself and those around you. The only reason drunk driving would be more likely to cause an accident is the general duration of time spent comparatively. If you were running across streets for 30 minutes straight you would probably be just as likely to cause an accident.


Ok judge dredd. Because walking across an empty street in full senses while having visibility for miles is the same as driving a quarter ton lump of steel moving at 100 mph with reaction time slowed to a quarter of usual.

Jaywalking can be bad depending on the situation (blind bends, bad weather etc.) but is generally harmless if the person is careful and in full senses. Most traffic laws allow crossing the streets as normal based on common sense and precaution if there is no crossing available for a good distance. Drunk driving is FAR more dangerous and ALWAYS illegal. 

They have people with real statistics in front of them when they draft laws and penalties for these things you know, not absurd equalization of all crimes big and small.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Ok judge dredd. Because walking across an empty street in full senses while having visibility for miles is the same as driving a quarter ton lump of steel moving at 100 mph with reaction time slowed to a quarter of usual.
> 
> Jaywalking can be bad depending on the situation (blind bends, bad weather etc.) but is generally harmless if the person is careful and in full senses. Most traffic laws allow crossing the streets as normal based on common sense and precaution if there is no crossing available for a good distance. Drunk driving is FAR more dangerous and ALWAYS illegal.
> 
> They have people with real statistics in front of them when they draft laws and penalties for these things you know, not absurd equalization of all crimes big and small.


Good job making pointless and worthless posts. How are instances of crossing streets legally and under perfect visual circumstances relevant to a discussion where that is not so? 

We are talking about the burden of blame when an accident occurs due to illegal actions not when nothing happens due to legal actions.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

osmium said:


> Good job making pointless and worthless posts. How are instances of crossing streets legally and under perfect visual circumstances relevant to a discussion where that is not so?
> 
> We are talking about the burden of blame when an accident occurs due to illegal actions not when nothing happens due to legal actions.


Because the action is the exact same when it's legal and illegal. You look both ways and cross with common sense. The fact that there is a pedestrian crossing light doesn't suddenly make it a felony, it makes it a minor offense and still not that dangerous. 

You mentioned nothing about jaywalking drunk, just jaywalking period and compared it to driving DRUNK. Obviously that's idiotic. 

Good thing our lawmakers aren't idiots, so there is only a minor fine for Jaywalking if that, usually it's just a mild warning compared to the heavy penalties for drunk driving. But of course the great osmium with his nazi opinions knows better.

Driving drunk is fundamentally different than driving sober, unlike jaywalking at a light or legally crossing the road in the absence of a light which are separated only by technicalities.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

osmium said:


> I don't really know what that is supposed to mean. Jaywalking and drunk driving are illegal for the exact same reason you are endangering yourself and those around you. The only reason drunk driving would be more likely to cause an accident is the general duration of time spent comparatively. If you were running across streets for 30 minutes straight you would probably be just as likely to cause an accident.


It's a driver's responsponsibility to be ready for anything that happens. Whether it be a dog running on the road, someone walking across the street or truck full of manure up ahead as he is chasing Marty McFly, the driver has to be ready for the safety of others. He's the one in control of the high speed metal wrecking machine.

In the UK and here, Ireland, in the majority of the areas there is no rules on J Walking. I know in Dublin there are certain laws on the main streets but in general, I can cross the road anywhere. I said that I'm glad I'm not American because you or whoever posted's attitude was "Well, that small fragile human being was no match for the high speed car, mwuhahahaha". Life > Driving Rules.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

This ia getting even more fun.

Silva is going to destroy chael. That's my guess. I doubt he will allow him to keep the entire fight on the ground trying to grind a result like he did last time. The question is how much real damage will Silva do to chael before the fight is over.

Breaking, faces, lags, teeth will all be warranted after two entire years of chael trash talking. I just don't want to see Silva banned if he goes too far with hurting chael.

At this point I'd be surprised if chael isn't genuinely scared of walking into that ring. I know he puts up this act and all but deep down he knows he messing with a beast.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not sure if it was this thread, but someone mentioned Anderson Silva maybe not having some fans because of the Leites and the Maia fight. I think I MIGHT have seen the Maia one before, but not the Leites one, so I watched it. I don't get everyones problem.

Round 1: Anderson Silva does his usual first round. He stays back, tries to figure out his opponent and doesn't engage too much.
Round 2: Leites takes him down the the majority of the fight is kept there.
Round 3: Anderson looks to engage and have an exciting fight. Time after time Leites falls onto his back and Silva is getting annoyed. MASSIVE chants for GSP rise. 
Round 4: To try and please the fans despite his falling opponent, he starts mixing it up with creative attacks, to a somewhat comical degree, taunting his opponent etc. For the most part, the fans begin to enjoy it.
Round 5: Silva manages to reverse a takedown quick and looks to finish it with punches to the face, bloodying his opponent. The fans are into it when he does this, but 30 seconds later, BIG chants of 'BORING' come out. Anderson stands still with his hands on his hips, looking pretty annoyed that whenever he lets the hands go, his opponent crawls onto his back, and everything to make the fight fun isnt working. GSP chants return too.

To me, the only reason the fans were booing is because they wanted the guy who hadent went the distance back. Anderson wasn't able to do it because his opponent point blank didnt want to exchange. He tried to give the fans some entertainment, with his antics and with the ground and pound, but despite these efforts they chanted another fighters and boring at him.

I don't see why he'd lose any fans here. I here the Maia one was worse but I don't get why this fight would repel someone from being a fan tbh.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

above said:


> This ia getting even more fun.
> 
> Silva is going to destroy chael. That's my guess. I doubt he will allow him to keep the entire fight on the ground trying to grind a result like he did last time. The question is how much real damage will Silva do to chael before the fight is over.
> 
> ...


Why would Sonnen be scared? As far as he is concerned, he's walking in there with a guy he pounded on for 4 and a half minutes, and was lucky to lock in the submission. He'll be positive it will happen again.

I think there is no question that Chael will take the fight down. I'm watching over all of their fights as I will make a bet on it at some point, but Anderson has been taken down quite a few times and Chael is one of the best wrestlers. This time however, I think Anderson will be able to keep it standing a lot longer, perhaps from round 3 to 5, and he will pick Chael off and pepper him with shots the entire later rounds. I'm not sure how I'll go yet as I havent went through Chael's fights and I've just watched up to Silva's Leites fight, but I'm thinking a dramatic 5th round stoppage, with the two men being 2 a piece in the final round.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Liddellianenko said:


> Ok judge dredd. Because walking across an empty street in full senses while having visibility for miles is the same as driving a quarter ton lump of steel moving at 100 mph with reaction time slowed to a quarter of usual.


This is why I hate Canada. Recently I got a ticket for Jaywalking, it was 10am in the morning, the nearest car was two lights down, and I ran across the street. Then some goofball cop comes out of nowhere in his undercover car and decides to give me a $50 Ticket like he had nothing better to do. I went to go request a court date to fight it, and instead they just laughed it off and threw the ticket in the garbage, problem solved.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

funkasaurus said:


> I'm not sure if it was this thread, but someone mentioned Anderson Silva maybe not having some fans because of the Leites and the Maia fight. I think I MIGHT have seen the Maia one before, but not the Leites one, so I watched it. I don't get everyones problem.
> 
> Round 1: Anderson Silva does his usual first round. He stays back, tries to figure out his opponent and doesn't engage too much.
> Round 2: Leites takes him down the the majority of the fight is kept there.
> ...


Okay, watched the Griffin fight after, and how can anyone...ANYONE...still be pissed at the Leites fight? Anderson says "I hated that fight, **** this, I'm moving up a weight!" He does it, puts his hands by his side and tells Forrest, a dude who loves a tear up, to start swinging. Forrest does, he matrix style dodges them all, and knocks him on the ground. He then helps Forrest up, knowing that the ground doesnt want to watch that...and knocked him out.

So, unless Anderson Silva front kicked your mother in the face, how can you hate him based on the Leites fight WHATSOEVER? Maia fight is next, but this fight on it's own can't be a reason to hate the guy.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been saying this for years.. The hate towards the Leites and Maia fights should be directed at Leites and Maia, neither wanted anything to do with Anderson standing. They both fuucked around for 25 minutes without ever really trying to win the fight.. they'd get tagged and then try and goad him into their guards, yeah, nice.. Anderson isn't Fedor, he's not just gonna follow world champion jitsu players to the mat and jump into triangles. Anderson's stance in those fights was clear: "You want my title? Come and take it from me", but neither of them ever believed they were going to win once the octagon gates were closed.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

MRBRESK said:


> I've been saying this for years.. The hate towards the Leites and Maia fights should be directed at Leites and Maia, neither wanted anything to do with Anderson standing. They both fuucked around for 25 minutes without ever really trying to win the fight.. they'd get tagged and then try and goad him into their guards, yeah, nice.. Anderson isn't Fedor, he's not just gonna follow world champion jitsu players to the mat and jump into triangles. Anderson's stance in those fights was clear: "You want my title? Come and take it from me", but neither of them ever believed they were going to win once the octagon gates were closed.


Silva had a big night against Maia because he got gassed out. His condidtioning wasn't up to par. He wanted to be exciting in every fight, and then when he faught Maia he was like "I'm toeing the line, come get me". Then he got gassed and couldnt do shit in the last two, and Maia dropped his brains and started fighting off balls.

Silva isn't the Diaz brothers. When he trash talks, is so you will walk into a punch. When he wants to 'excite the fans', he wants to have a nice looking knockout, not have a war in which you exchange crazy shots. The Diaz bros trash talk because they want to punch you in the face, and maybe if they call you a ***** then you will punch them in the face, and their whole strategy is that "I can take a punch in the face, as long as it means I get to punch him back". Silva's strategy is "They can try and punch me in the face, but I dont like that, so I'll dodge it and try and have a crazy knockout".

What Silva would have loved would be the Belfort knockout on Maia. That way, he keeps the amazing KO, and gets the amazing fight with a striker that engages him that he is dying for. He gets Leites, who just rolls on the floor. Griffin, who had a gameplay and when Anderson said "Lets just punch", Griffin raised his hands like "I want to but I cant". Then he got Maia, who was basically Leites again, then he got Sonnen, who landed some punches but were light enough ones that were intended to lead up a takedown (they werent even supposed to land, but Silva was so off they did damage). FINALLY, after 4 fights that just werent great for him, he gets Belfort. A come forward hard hitting striker. What happens? No fight, kicked and KOed. The only fight he got was Okami, after 5 bad ones.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I found that post quite confusing. Maybe it's because I haven't slept since i got home an hour ago from work, it's 8 47am now, i'll give it a better attempt later, but so you know, Anderson is not afraid to take shots to the head Nick Diaz style, he's just evolved as a fighter and his boxing and head movement have become next level. Watch his old fights, he was just like Wanderlei and Shogun.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

Just watched the first round of Silva V Sonnen 1 again. I think that a lot of this TRT and injured rib talk is all excuses to be honest.

Chael caught Silva with an overhand. It's not that Chael was lucky, Silva has made a career off of 'catching people', but Silva was unlucky that he was caught against such a dangerous ground fighter out of everyone. He was hurt. He stood up and put his hands down and took 3 shots, proving that when he's ready, he can take anything you can throw at him, but he was still dazed, and Chael took advantage and put him down. Silva was so over worker, taking shots and getting tired, that he wasnt even attempting the figure 4 from the guard or to find a submission. Sonnen was doing well and Silva wasn't, simple as. Watching through Silva's fights aswell, he doesnt seem to have amazing cardio. He was gassed against Maia, didn't look to be jam packed with energy going into just the second against Okami, and I think the pressure and work of Sonnen gassed him out in this one, and I'm assuming this is what's going to lead into the rest of the takedowns as he gets more and more exausted.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

MRBRESK said:


> I found that post quite confusing. Maybe it's because I haven't slept since i got home an hour ago from work, it's 8 47am now, i'll give it a better attempt later, but so you know, Anderson is not afraid to take shots to the head Nick Diaz style, he's just evolved as a fighter and his boxing and head movement have become next level. Watch his old fights, he was just like Wanderlei and Shogun.


I'm only really watching UFC onwards, but it's not that he's afriad, it's that he doesnt want to. It's not his style. He isnt going to put his hands down and say "Hit me motherfcker" and then start throwing combos Diaz style. He's going to say "Come on, try and hit me" and then dodge, your punch, and hit you back. He engages to work you down. His side kicks to the knee, his front kicks, his jab. He isnt really looking for the knockout off the front foot, maybe to catch you (like he did with Belfort). He's fighting to counter you. If you're not throwing, neither is he, but he's telling you to throw, which fits into his gameplan.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

funkasaurus said:


> I'm only really watching UFC onwards, but it's not that he's afriad, it's that he doesnt want to. It's not his style. He isnt going to put his hands down and say "Hit me motherfcker" and then start throwing combos Diaz style. He's going to say "Come on, try and hit me" and then dodge, your punch, and hit you back. He engages to work you down. His side kicks to the knee, his front kicks, his jab. He isnt really looking for the knockout off the front foot, maybe to catch you (like he did with Belfort). He's fighting to counter you. If you're not throwing, neither is he, but he's telling you to throw, which fits into his gameplan.


What he actually does these days is uses his amazing head movement to stand in the pocket and keep his hands by his side, begging his opponent to try to hit him in his undefended face, yet they cannot, he slips and lands a strike that is not only perfectly placed, it's also perfectly timed so that the forward momentum from his opponent's missed strike creates more impact on said fighter.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

MRBRESK said:


> What he actually does these days is uses his amazing head movement to stand in the pocket and keep his hands by his side, begging his opponent to try to hit him in his undefended face, yet they cannot, he slips and lands a strike that is not only perfectly placed, it's also perfectly timed so that the forward momentum from his opponent's missed strike creates more impact on said fighter.


Pretty much what I said with more adjectives.

Alright, bout to go into the 5th, and I take it back, Silva never got gassed. He showed a lot of heart actually. He came into the 2nd ready to fight, looking hyperactive and really to get into it as he usually has a round under a wrestler or a feeling out round. He was caught straight away and taken down though and couldnt get up. The next round, he had a kick reversed to a takedown. In the 4th, I think he had a chance to finish it. Chael took some shots and curled onto his back. If Silva stuck to his entire career, he would have backed off, let Chael get up, and then went to work again putting on a lot of pressure. Chael was tired, although his relentless style will never become tired, his stand up will, and it looked as if it was. If Anderson backed off, he might have been able to use the reckless front footed attack he had started and took over the fight, but instead Chael reversed it on the ground and the same happened again.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

It's hard to make heads or tales out of this conference call however the more I read and listen I can't help but think that the words from Silva were indeed genuine. Sonnen has spent the better part of over 2 years pushing this persona and "selling" the fight. Along the way he crossed a line for Silva on several occasions and now 2 weeks out, Silva finally responds. He basically cut through the BS and called it like it is, Sonnen is a cheat and a convicted criminal. Fact. Silva's person, family and country were attacked by Sonnen, to which Silva detailed vividly the damage he was going to inflict. To this Sonnen had no response until much after the fact and even than it was the same old song and dance. 

To me, Silva's response was the that he sees himself as a defender of his country and honor more so than the belt. And ultimately he sees this as its time to get down to business, no more talking and lets fight.

I think this leads to a very long night for Sonnen and its not going to end up good. I am fully aware of the poor TDD that Silva has been plagued by his career however I don't see that as something that Silva is really worried about. Ultimately I could never count Sonnen out after what transpired from from the first fight, but that was 2 years ago. Silva sounds extremely motivated and that could be very dangerous. We will see how real and motivated Silva is in ten days. CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sonnen can take Anderson down and pound on him for five rounds. Silva can submit Sonnen. Both men have what it takes to win, and neither 'fears' the other. Both of them know what's at stake, and so both are going to bring it. End of story. 

You people have made this less fun than it should be. Chael is going to get KOed in the first this. Anderson is too old that. Sonnen and Anderson are afraid of one another. Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm in the minority here, but I believe that BOTH Chael and Spider are trolling the sh*t out of the public into one of the largest buy-rates the UFC has ever seen.

It behooves them both financially from % buys.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

I know no1 will believe me but i have a buddy whos cousins boyfriend is a long time friend of andersons, he trains with him at blackhouse sometimes but since hes not really a fighter he doesnt train that much there, anyway he told us that anderson said this stuff to him before the interview

He said anderson isnt that pissed but many other friends and family of his are so hes going to kick sonnens ass not because his feelings are hurt but because his friends, family and every brazilian wants him to. And hes finally going to do what every1 wishes they could do to him


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> I found that post quite confusing. Maybe it's because I haven't slept since i got home an hour ago from work, it's 8 47am now, i'll give it a better attempt later, but so you know, Anderson is not afraid to take shots to the head Nick Diaz style, he's just evolved as a fighter and his boxing and head movement have become next level. Watch his old fights, he was just like Wanderlei and Shogun.


No i was very confused also. But maybe its cuz i just got off work and am tired. :confused02:




ACTAFOOL said:


> I know no1 will believe me but i have a buddy whos cousins boyfriend is a long time friend of andersons, he trains with him at blackhouse sometimes but since hes not really a fighter he doesnt train that much there, anyway he told us that anderson said this stuff to him before the interview
> 
> He said anderson isnt that pissed but many other friends and family of his are so hes going to kick sonnens ass not because his feelings are hurt but because his friends, family and every brazilian wants him to. And hes finally going to do what every1 wishes they could do to him


You have been here for a while and i dont recognize your name as one of the trollers. What you said sounds actually very realistic and plausible. If its a lie then i dont see the point of it.. its not like it changes anything if people buy into it. So personally i think you could be telling the truth and im willing to take your word for it. I dont see why not.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay i'm bored, and found this lame video, but some of you might find it funny, so I decided to post it. 

But WAR Sonnen.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> Okay i'm bored, and found this lame video, but some of you might find it funny, so I decided to post it.
> 
> But WAR Sonnen.


LMAO. That was pretty awesome. My favorite part was Arianny and Machida.


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> LMAO. That was pretty awesome. My favorite part was Arianny and Machida.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF9fqx4H_Cg


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> LMAO. That was pretty awesome. My favorite part was Arianny and Machida.


For me it was the one minute later and seeing Sonnen barely able to stand. Hopefully this isn't how the real fight plays out hahaha

And Shannon, I really don't get the clip you posted. Love the Gorillaz and own their discography, but still don't get it


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Sharon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF9fqx4H_Cg


Close, but this is me:








MagiK11 said:


> For me it was the one minute later and seeing Sonnen barely able to stand. Hopefully this isn't how the real fight plays out hahaha
> 
> And Shannon, I really don't get the clip you posted. Love the Gorillaz and own their discography, but still don't get it



The song is called "Feel Good Inc"


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Close, but this is me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, totally went over my head. My bad Shannon.

Edit. Oops, it's Sharon


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Sonnen can take Anderson down and pound on him for five rounds. Silva can submit Sonnen. Both men have what it takes to win, and neither 'fears' the other. Both of them know what's at stake, and so both are going to bring it. End of story.


Yes. I don't get this "scared/intimidated/fearing" talk in the discussions anyways. We're not talking about some kids that get afraid when the schoolyard bully trashtalks them, but elite athletes who have chosen themselves to make fighting their profession. Does anyone really believe that those guys get afraid when their opponent trashtalks them prefight and says that he's going to hurt him¿



ACTAFOOL said:


> I know no1 will believe me but i have a buddy whos cousins boyfriend is a long time friend of andersons, he trains with him at blackhouse sometimes but since hes not really a fighter he doesnt train that much there, anyway he told us that anderson said this stuff to him before the interview
> 
> He said anderson isnt that pissed but many other friends and family of his are so hes going to kick sonnens ass not because his feelings are hurt but because his friends, family and every brazilian wants him to. And hes finally going to do what every1 wishes they could do to him


That could be possible. Silva is not the guy who gets too emotionally involved in his fights. Before his title fight against Franklin, he was sitting aroung quietly reading Harry **** Potter.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Voiceless said:


> Yes. I don't get this "scared/intimidated/fearing" talk in the discussions anyways. We're not talking about some kids that get afraid when the schoolyard bully trashtalks them, but elite athletes who have chosen themselves to make fighting their profession. Does anyone really believe that those guys get afraid when their opponent trashtalks them prefight and says that he's going to hurt him¿
> 
> 
> 
> That could be possible. Silva is not the guy who gets too emotionally involved in his fights. Before his title fight against Franklin, he was sitting aroung quietly reading Harry **** Potter.


Fear is a funny thing. You can be ready for something knowing you have a fighting chance, but even with all that mental toughness and training the survival instinct is still there.

There's no denying that Maia, Leites and Cote WERE afraid in there with Anderson. They fight for a living, but when they got clocked at will and realized he could smash their noses in and humiliate them at any moment he chose, they fell back to flopping on their butts and throwing weak pretend strikes.

There are many instances throughout history of hardened soldiers turning tail and running when they realized the enemy was too strong or powerful for them. Instinct takes over when the mind suddenly realizes it's chances.

IMO Chael is afraid. His fearlessness was just an effect of the monstrous levels of testosterone pumping through him ... he doesn't have that now, only a 6:1 at best which although is higher than usual still won't be enough considering what he's gotten used to. It showed in the Bisping fight, and it will show when he gets murdered come July. And oh will it be a joy to watch.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Fear is a funny thing. You can be ready for something knowing you have a fighting chance, but even with all that mental toughness and training the survival instinct is still there.
> 
> There's no denying that Maia, Leites and Cote WERE afraid in there with Anderson. They fight for a living, but when they got clocked at will and realized he could smash their noses in and humiliate them at any moment he chose, they fell back to flopping on their butts and throwing weak pretend strikes.
> 
> There are many instances throughout history of hardened soldiers turning tail and running when they realized the enemy was too strong or powerful for them. Instinct takes over when the mind suddenly realizes it's chances.


Yes, that's correct. You never know how you react until you are in the situation when it's "life or death" (and your subconsciousness will have a hard time to see the difference between a real life threatening situation and the regulated situation of an MMA fight where the referee would save you), but that's when the situation really happens and the physical threat is acutally there. But beforehand when there's only talking, it's something different.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Voiceless said:


> Yes, that's correct. You never know how you react until you are in the situation when it's "life or death" (and your subconsciousness will have a hard time to see the difference between a real life threatening situation and the regulated situation of an MMA fight where the referee would save you), but that's when the situation really happens and the physical threat is acutally there. But beforehand when there's only talking, it's something different.


I suppose you're right, that kind of fear kicks in more in the moment. 

Still, I think Chael is getting "anxious" perhaps knowing that he doesn't have the same crutch as last time, coming off a mediocre performance while Anderson is coming off 2 devastating KOs, and knowing he's facing off a very pissed and motivated guy who has been known to toy with the best of the best when he's on. 

The bravado is definitely a bit weaker than usual in this response from Chael.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Still, I think Chael is getting "anxious" perhaps knowing that he doesn't have the same crutch as last time, coming off a mediocre performance while Anderson is coming off 2 devastating KOs, and knowing he's facing off a very pissed and motivated guy who has been known to toy with the best of the best when he's on.
> 
> The bravado is definitely a bit weaker than usual in this response from Chael.


Yes, I agree, the response was not that loudmouthish as usual. I think the biggest mental setback for him is that he couldn't use his TRT in the same way as before their first fight. That could take away some of his confidence. Any type of PED does not only work physically on your body, but also pychologically, because you have in mind to have that little "extra".


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Does anyone really believe that those guys get afraid when their opponent trashtalks them prefight and says that he's going to hurt him¿


Of course they get afraid. They are humans not robots. In a recent interview chael even admitted that he himself gets scared sometimes.

What is beyond me is people implying that simply because these guys are professional fighters they seem to be insensitive to fear... Which they are not.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

above said:


> Of course they get afraid. They are humans not robots. In a recent interview chael even admitted that he himself gets scared sometimes.
> 
> What is beyond me is people implying that simply because these guys are professional fighters they seem to be insensitive to fear... Which they are not.


Show me that quote where Sonnen admitts to get scared by trashtalk of opponents that are not physically a couple of inches in front of him. I'm talking about trashtalking, not about real life threatening situations.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Show me that quote where Sonnen admitts to get scared by trashtalk of opponents that are not physically a couple of inches in front of him. I'm talking about trashtalking, not about real life threatening situations.


Desperate response.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Please A. Silva, put Chael to sleep. I don't care how. This prefight hype has produced some of the most moronic Sonnen smacktalk I've ever heard, and everybody knows that's saying a lot.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

guna be a contender for sweetest moment ever when anderson 'BREAKS HIS FACE!!'


i dont normally come on here and yell things but this IS personal lol

anderson is fighting on behalf everone in the world that is not a cockhead, and against everone who is!!!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm going to have a look around and see what I can find. Idc if there's spoilers.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm way pumped for this fight. Being both a Chael and Anderson fan, I can't wait to see how this plays out.

Repeat of the last time or Anderson just demolishing Chael?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Demolish.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Demolish.


I thought the first thing in the first fight. I really did. Seeing how easily Sonnen took him down, it's hard to think that Silva is going to have an answer for that.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is a serious question, in that 23 mins of Sonnen dominance was Silva ever in trouble?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Here is a serious question, in that 23 mins of Sonnen dominance was Silva ever in trouble?


Yes. He was less than 2 minutes away from losing the fight. I would call that trouble.

Also, using your head as punching bag on the ground isn't the best game plan. Regardless of your chin. You can't just sit there and hope that the next shot or shots aren't going to put you out. He was in trouble through the whole fight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Yes. He was less than 2 minutes away from losing the fight. I would call that trouble.
> 
> Also, using your head as punching bag on the ground isn't the best game plan. Regardless of your chin. You can't just sit there and hope that the next shot or shots aren't going to put you out. He was in trouble through the whole fight.


I know he was going to lose the fight, but was he really in trouble. Those shots sonnen was hitting all night really was not doing much damage. There was no point where Sonnen had a furry of GNP where the fight was going to be stop. 

I know it isnt the best game plan but its anderson silva. He trains like that where guys actually do furry of GNP on him. He is also know to test his chin constantly in the RIvera fight. Also in the first fight once he got dropped he got right back up , dropped his hands to let sonnen hit him to show he can't be ko.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I know he was going to lose the fight, but was he really in trouble. Those shots sonnen was hitting all night really was not doing much damage. There was no point where Sonnen had a furry of GNP where the fight was going to be stop.
> 
> I know it isnt the best game plan but its anderson silva. He trains like that where guys actually do furry of GNP on him. He is also know to test his chin constantly in the RIvera fight. Also in the first fight once he got dropped he got right back up , dropped his hands to let sonnen hit him to show he can't be ko.


I'm a Silva fan... but that's rubbish. Silva is one of the greatest fighters of all time. He will go down in history as one of, if not THE most dominant champion in the history of the sport.

Silva was in trouble during that fight. He was being controlled, taken down at will, punched in the face at will, and 2 minutes away from soundly losing the fight. Was he in trouble as far as the fight being stopped? Not really. Was he in trouble of losing? He sure as hell was.

Also, Sonnen may have not many tko's on his record, but the dude is strong as hell. A guy like that pounding on you is always the right couple punches away from ending a fight... especially when you're in his zone of expertise. I'm not talking about a lucky haymaker.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Also, Sonnen may have not many tko's on his record, but the dude is strong as hell. A guy like that pounding on you is always the right couple punches away from ending a fight... especially when you're in his zone of expertise. I'm not talking about a lucky haymaker.


Sonnen may be strong as hell for wrestling, but that doesn't necessarily mean he can translate that strength into striking, because it's technique that translates the potential strength into factual strength. And in that fight, most of Sonnen's punches were hammerfists thrown from the elbow only, there was no body weight behind them and so there was no KO power in them, not even close. Actually, if you train for full contact fighting, you regularly get hit harder in sparring than by most of Sonnen's punches in that fight. 

So, yes, Silva was in danger to lose by decision, no doubt about the scorecards being 40-36 or worse against him until the submission, but he was never even close to getting (T)KOed.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'm a Silva fan... but that's rubbish. Silva is one of the greatest fighters of all time. He will go down in history as one of, if not THE most dominant champion in the history of the sport.
> 
> Silva was in trouble during that fight. He was being controlled, taken down at will, punched in the face at will, and 2 minutes away from soundly losing the fight. Was he in trouble as far as the fight being stopped? Not really. Was he in trouble of losing? He sure as hell was.
> 
> Also, Sonnen may have not many tko's on his record, but the dude is strong as hell. A guy like that pounding on you is always the right couple punches away from ending a fight... especially when you're in his zone of expertise. I'm not talking about a lucky haymaker.


In my eyes, In a 5 round fight, once you get to the end of the 3rd round, having clearly lost all 3 rounds, then you are in trouble.


----------

